# Giving probiotic supplements to newborns/infants?



## SiobhanAoife (Jun 10, 2008)

Hello -

I was wondering if you folks might have any knowledge or opinions regarding giving probiotic supplements to infants.

The reason I ask is that my medical center has asked if I wish to participate in a study which would provide an oral probiotic supplement to my baby for the first 6 months of life, to see if this reduces the likelihood of my child developing asthma (since I have asthma and have a family history of it). They tell me that there have been numerous studies that show that the supplementation is safe; they are doing the study to determine if it's effective in reducing the likelihood of developing asthma.

I've never heard of giving supplements to infants other than something about vitamin D... I intend to breast feed. I personally take probiotic supplements in addition to consuming kefir and yogurt regularly.

What do you think?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I am okay with giving probiotics to infants in certain circumstances but NOT across the board and ONLY if it is a specific strain. There is only one that has any business in a breastfed infant's gut. I wouldn't do it, personally.

Some things to ask...what strain is it? Why? What is it cultured in? What are the fillers? What are they assessing? How are they measuring these "results?"

There is a small correlation that I know of between probiotics and asthma, but it's only part of the picture as far as I'm concerned. The key thing would be to pay attention to your child. From what I know asthma happens when allergic reactions are driven deeper into the organs. Yes, probiotics will help in that respect, but so will creating health in your OWN body if you are intending to breastfeed. I don't know...there are many ways to prevent asthma and I dont really think that I would experiment on my infant. Especially when these clinical trials are so often done without any real knowledge....jsut some guesses. A formula fed baby is very different (gut ecology wise) than a breastfed baby, and probiotics while safe occur differently in each. What are they basing their dosing on? Breastfed babies or formula fed babies? And if they SAY breastfed babies, were they exclusively breastfed? In clinical trials if a baby receives 6 bottles of formula a day and is nursed twice they are still classified as a breastfed baby....that makes the info irrelevant to an exclusively breastfed infant.

Ask lots of questions and view all info with a critical eye.


----------



## kortner (Jul 22, 2005)

I've been considering probiotics for my 6 mo. He's always had tummy upset and I suspect food intolerance. Now I'm a little worried about jumping into supplementation - what is the one strain, firefaery? I was about to pick up 'Flora Udo's Infant Probiotic' since it is the only one my store carries that is dairy free (pretty sure he's dairy intolerant). It contains:

Lactobacillus casei: 35%
Streptococcus thermophilus: 20%
Bifidobacterium infantis: 15%
Lactobacillus acidophilus: 15%
Bifidobacterium bifidum: 5%
Bifidobacterium breve: 5%
Lactobacillus bulgaricus: 5%

In a base of: maltodextrin and ascorbic acid.

And I'm getting some for myself along with digestive enzymes. Is this a good idea?

Thanks!

p.s. exclusively breastfed baby, no formula ever!


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kortner* 
I've been considering probiotics for my 6 mo. He's always had tummy upset and I suspect food intolerance. Now I'm a little worried about jumping into supplementation - what is the one strain, firefaery? I was about to pick up 'Flora Udo's Infant Probiotic' since it is the only one my store carries that is dairy free (pretty sure he's dairy intolerant). It contains:

Lactobacillus casei: 35%
Streptococcus thermophilus: 20%
Bifidobacterium infantis: 15%
Lactobacillus acidophilus: 15%
Bifidobacterium bifidum: 5%
Bifidobacterium breve: 5%
Lactobacillus bulgaricus: 5%

In a base of: maltodextrin and ascorbic acid.

And I'm getting some for myself along with digestive enzymes. Is this a good idea?

Thanks!

p.s. exclusively breastfed baby, no formula ever!

I am pretty positive that Udo's DOES have dairy. Also, it's in a corn-derived base, and corn is pretty highly allergenic. Kirkman Labs makes a Bifido Complex which is top-allergen free (including dairy), and has the natural infant strain, which is _B.infantis_.

Check out my blog (link in sig) and come on over to the allergy board for information about food intolerances. An elimination diet is the best way to figure them out, although doing gut healing (including a probiotic) is definitely important.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

B infantis is the dominant strain until solids are introduced. Then the flora changes. Udo's isn't dairy free, and does have corn in it. I wouldn't use it, personally.


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

My DD has gotten probiotics since the day she was born (started initially because I had one round of abx during labor for GBS - DUMB!). However, I would not have felt comfortable enrolling her in a study like this and simply taking the prob. they gave me. Even if there is no hx of allergies I would only recommend a hypoallergenic formulation for any newborn just in case.


----------



## SiobhanAoife (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the interesting and thought-provoking responses, this really gives me a lot to ask them about that I would not have thought of otherwise. I really appreciate it!

The probiotic they're studying is lactobacillus GG. Any thoughts about it in particular? I may just decide to supplement myself using b. infantis if that's preferred... Thanks for helping shape my research into this!


----------



## elismum1908 (Jun 5, 2008)

i found all of this very interesting because i am thinking of giving my 7 mo old son probiotics for eczema. he's had it for a long time and the topical treatment is not helping. i am doing the elimination diet and just started on probiotics myself.

i hadn't thought of supplementing him until i started doing more research, and it seems to be one of the ways to treat him. has anyone done this?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

It's not only one way to do it, it's a way to prevent it from being driven deeper in to the organs and becoming asthma. If you are breastfeeding, you should be doing it too. Generally the problem is mom, not baby and you are likely not even aware of it. The elimination diet will do nicely.


----------



## elismum1908 (Jun 5, 2008)

if i were to put give my son probitoics how much would be ok? and are there brands just for babies? i was only able to find one brand at my local whole food store. could i give him an entire capsule?


----------



## melanyh (Nov 6, 2007)

well ... i give my 4-month-old probiotics. primadophilus reuteri (also contains the infantis strain, too). i did this b/c he receives both formula and BM ... and it really seemed to help w/some minor digestive issues (i don't consume dairy, wasn't eating a highly allerg. diet to begin with). allergy stuff doesn't run on either side, neither does asthma -- these things (thankfully) are not big issues with us.

i mentioned probiotic use (i use them as well) w/my chiro and she was on board and i trust her and my research. you just have to do your research and talk to people and do what you think is best. i am in no way saying what i do is #1 the best & you should do it, too, but i personally feel good about it.


----------



## kortner (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for the info!!! - I'm returning Udo's & trying out some dairy-free probiotics and digestive enzymes. Not really sure what could help... so we'lll see.


----------



## cynthiamoon (Nov 29, 2009)

Regarding the original question about a medical trial, I think it's amusing to say you should only enroll if there's evidence it will be safe/helpful considering that the only way to know that is from clinical trials! You can't know before the research has been done wether the thing being researched will work. I think in this case though, I would go into the trial if it was me. Seems pretty low risk Hugh possible reward.


----------



## grahamsmom98 (May 15, 2002)

I would never participate in any medical study, nor would my family.


----------



## mejese313 (Jun 9, 2011)

I give my son Garden of Life RAW probiotics/prebiotics. It's specifically for babies and he hasn't had any problems since I started him on it.


----------



## MBHenry (Jan 8, 2014)

We don't give our kids a probiotic supplement but they consume large amounts of cultured veggies and coconut kefir. I started with both of them giving coconut kefir around 6 weeks of age in a dropper and now that they are older (5 and almost 2) they probably drink a cup or more a day.

Probiotics are essential for a healthy immune system and even if the baby is fully breast fed they can be dealing with an overgrowth of bad bacteria passed on from mom during birth that inhibits the growth of the good bacteria.

I say go for it - it certainly isn't going to harm anything as long as you use a good quality probiotic


----------

